# Argentina: Left vs Right case study



## Firefly (14 Dec 2015)

I came across this very interesting article recently in the Guardian (A paper I buy most Saturday's both whose economic analysis I rarely agree with):

http://www.theguardian.com/business/economics-blog/2013/nov/22/chile-prosper-argentina-flounders

The article looks at two similar enough, neighbouring countries (Chile & Argentina) and how left vs centrist/right governments affected their economies. It mentions how the centrist opponants such as Mauricio Macri were in the race for the next presidency. Mauricio Macri won the election last month, so it will an interesting case study in a few years to see how their economy and society fares. There are the usual references to East/West Germany and North/South Korea and I found the following line interesting:

When the Berlin Wall fell, barely two generations after the war ended, the standard of living in communist East Germany was just one-fifth the level attained in capitalist West Germany.

Not expecting much debate on this thread to be fair, but it might be interesting in a few years to look back at it.


----------

